# cooler master v6gt vs corsair h50 which best??



## narendra4u (Aug 15, 2011)

my config 
amd x2 555 BE
gigabyte 880GM-UD2H
G-skill trident 4GB
ATI 5670
saga 500 watt
wd black 500gb, green 500gb
this is my caby watch 

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


can v6gt suitable for my cofig

i m going to unlock 4 core  and overclock if possible 
pc running 10 hours daily for HD games 


suggest which best in these 2 
not other coolers  please


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 19, 2011)

H50 will give better temperatures than V6 u can find more info here
FrostyTech - Best Heat Sinks & PC Cooling Reviews

BTW i recommend this against H50 
Buy CPU Cooler | Cool IT System


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2011)

H50 is better than V6.


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2011)

But CM V6GT is safer to use


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 21, 2011)

topgear said:


> But CM V6GT is safer to use



Water leaking incident, right?
And V6GT is better looking too, thanks to awesome design & color changeable LEDs.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 21, 2011)

I will suggest to go with noctua usp12P SE2.Lot better than v6gt and h50.

or Coolermaster hyper 212 plus with 2x cm xytraflow fan(push-pull confifugaration)


----------



## topgear (Aug 22, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Water leaking incident, right?
> And V6GT is better looking too, thanks to awesome design & color changeable LEDs.



yep, you got that right and CM V6GT looks uber cool 
If OP is ready bite the bullet he can go with H50.
or else he can also consider the suggestion given by Tenida or get Noctua NH-D14 
*www.frostytech.com/top5heatsinks.cfm


----------

